# Condo, Capello e Billy:"Milan - Atletico rovinata dall'arbitro".



## admin (28 Settembre 2021)

Paolo Condò a Sky sul KO del Milan:"Il titolo di oggi può essere l'arbitro ha dato una mano all'Altetico. Ho l'impressione che Lemar abbia toccato la palla prima di Kalulu con la mano. Sull'espulsione di Kessie è concorso di colpa. Lui doveva prestare più attenzione. Mi aspettavo di più da Giroud. Al Milan avrebbe fatto comodo tenere palla e respirare. Giroud stasera è mancato"

Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto una grande partita fino a quando erano rimasti 11 contro 11. Secondo giallo a Kessie? Eccessivo ma ha pestato il piede. Avrebbe dovuto tirare il freno"

Capello".Il Milan ha giocato benissimo con qualità e velocità. Ha fatto vedere cose splendide. Partita rovinata dall'arbitro. Un arbitro non da CL che non sa valutare. E non aiutato dal VAR. Molto grave. La rotazione della palla chiarisce che la palla è stata spinta da Lemar. Kessie? Nella corsa gli ha dato il pestone. Non è da ammonizione in quanto non gli ha impedito la giocata".

Di Canio:"Splendida partita del Milan. E evidente che Lemar abbia spinto la palla contro il braccio di Kalulu".

*Oddo a Mediaset:"Milan non spacciato ma deve fare tanti punti col Porto e non perdere a Madrid. In undici... se la può giocare con tutti".*


----------



## eldero (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Condò a Sky sul KO del Milan:"Il titolo di oggi può essere l'arbitro ha dato una mano all'Altetico. Ho l'impressione che Lemar abbia toccato la palla prima di Kalulu con la mano"
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto una grande partita fino a quando erano rimasti 11 contro 11"
> 
> Capello".Il Milan ha giocato benissimo con qualità e velocità. Ha fatto vedere cose splendide. Partita rovinata dall'arbitro. Un arbitro non da CL che non sa valutare. E non aiutato dal VAR. Molto grave".


perfetto


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2021)

il protagonista è stato il pelato arbitro. Poi Kessiè è *******, ok.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Condò a Sky sul KO del Milan:"Il titolo di oggi può essere l'arbitro ha dato una mano all'Altetico. Ho l'impressione che Lemar abbia toccato la palla prima di Kalulu con la mano"
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto una grande partita fino a quando erano rimasti 11 contro 11"
> 
> ...


.


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Condò a Sky sul KO del Milan:"Il titolo di oggi può essere l'arbitro ha dato una mano all'Altetico. Ho l'impressione che Lemar abbia toccato la palla prima di Kalulu con la mano"
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto una grande partita fino a quando erano rimasti 11 contro 11"
> 
> ...


Arbitro vergognoso.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Condò a Sky sul KO del Milan:"Il titolo di oggi può essere l'arbitro ha dato una mano all'Altetico. Ho l'impressione che Lemar abbia toccato la palla prima di Kalulu con la mano"
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto una grande partita fino a quando erano rimasti 11 contro 11"
> 
> ...


L'ha visto tutto il mondo a parte il var il tocco di mano di lemar


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il protagonista è stato il pelato arbitro. Poi Kessiè è *******, ok.


Chakir è noto per essere uno che non si tira indietro coi cartellini rossi. Colpa 100% di Kessiè.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Arbitro vergognoso.



E solo perchè non si può dire altro...


----------



## cris (28 Settembre 2021)

Mastro lindo maledetto


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Condò a Sky sul KO del Milan:"Il titolo di oggi può essere l'arbitro ha dato una mano all'Altetico. Ho l'impressione che Lemar abbia toccato la palla prima di Kalulu con la mano. Sull'espulsione di Kessie è concorso di colpa. Lui doveva prestare più attenzione"
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto una grande partita fino a quando erano rimasti 11 contro 11. Secondo giallo a Kessie? Eccessivo ma ha pestato il piede. Avrebbe dovuto tirare il freno"
> 
> ...


L'arbitro oggi è stato il loro 12 uomo contro noi che eravamo in 10. Questo è.


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Settembre 2021)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> E solo perchè non si può dire altro...


Lascia stare che ho spaccato un'anta dell'armadio con un pugno.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Settembre 2021)

Ma in questi casi che si può fare? 
A parte aspettare il turco sotto casa, ovviamente... Intendo a livello societario. 
Un esposto, un richiesta di danneggiamento, niente?


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Settembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> L'ha visto tutto il mondo a parte il var il tocco di mano di lemar


Purtroppo al var sempre e comunque c'è un uomo a decidere,e decide ciò che vuole,spesso.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Chakir è noto per essere uno che non si tira indietro coi cartellini rossi. Colpa 100% di Kessiè.


C'è stato nel finale un pestone su un nostro giocatore neanche fischiato, gioco maschio al limite della pericolosità in più frangenti, reazioni sconsiderate di giocatori dell'Atletico neppure sanzionate.
Ma colpa 100% di Kessiè che giocava con un arbitro psicopatico che rifila al 35esimo il secondo giallo per 3 tacchetti spacciati per pestone. Va bene così, ma ho il dubbio veramente che qua non tutti seguiamo il calcio abitualmente.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Settembre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma in questi casi che si può fare?
> A parte aspettare il turco sotto casa, ovviamente... Intendo a livello societario.
> Un esposto, un richiesta di danneggiamento, niente?



Maldini che di spalle piscia sulla foto di Ceferin mentre firma per la Superlega


----------



## Kayl (28 Settembre 2021)

la cosa ridicola è che Lemar non aveva neanche perso la disponbililità sul pallone dopo il tocco di Kalulu e il suo, quindi poteva andare avanti tranquillamente, si è invece fermato e girato per chiedere il fallo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Settembre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma in questi casi che si può fare?
> A parte aspettare il turco sotto casa, ovviamente... Intendo a livello societario.
> Un esposto, un richiesta di danneggiamento, niente?


In UEFA? Con Ceferin che ci odia per la Superlega? Impossibile.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Condò a Sky sul KO del Milan:"Il titolo di oggi può essere l'arbitro ha dato una mano all'Altetico. Ho l'impressione che Lemar abbia toccato la palla prima di Kalulu con la mano. Sull'espulsione di Kessie è concorso di colpa. Lui doveva prestare più attenzione. Mi aspettavo di più da Giroud. Al Milan avrebbe fatto comodo tenere palla e respirare. Giroud stasera è mancato"
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto una grande partita fino a quando erano rimasti 11 contro 11. Secondo giallo a Kessie? Eccessivo ma ha pestato il piede. Avrebbe dovuto tirare il freno"
> 
> ...


.


----------



## kYMERA (28 Settembre 2021)

Fa male male male


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> C'è stato nel finale un pestone su un nostro giocatore neanche fischiato, gioco maschio al limite della pericolosità in più frangenti, reazioni sconsiderate di giocatori dell'Atletico neppure sanzionate.
> Ma colpa 100% di Kessiè che giocava con un arbitro psicopatico che rifila al 35esimo il secondo giallo per 3 tacchetti spacciati per pestone. Va bene così, ma ho il dubbio veramente che qua non tutti seguiamo il calcio abitualmente.


A termini di regolamento quelli son due gialli. C’è poco da fare.
Poi se vogliamo fare i piangina, va bene. Io me la prendo col mio giocatore che ha fatto due falli inutili da giallo.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Settembre 2021)

Difficile analizzare una partita condizionata in questa maniera. Prima dell'espulsione eravamo in completo controllo, e il rigore dire che sia generoso è dir poco.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Purtroppo al var sempre e comunque c'è un uomo a decidere,e decide ciò che vuole,spesso.


Secondo me se sei al var e sbagli le cose sono due: o non sai fare il tuo lavoro e quindi sbagli una volta e devi essere licenziato oppure sei in malafede, anche l'arbitro in teoria non dovrebbe sbagliare ma vedendo l'azione a velocità normale ci può anche stare l'errore, ma da uno che è lì apposta ed ha la possibilità di rivedere al replay da più angolazioni quello che è successo no, non è ammesso sbagliare


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Settembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Secondo me se sei al var e sbagli le cose sono due: o non sai fare il tuo lavoro e quindi sbagli una volta e devi essere licenziato oppure sei in malafede, anche l'arbitro in teoria non dovrebbe sbagliare ma vedendo l'azione a velocità normale ci può anche stare l'errore, ma da uno che è lì apposta ed ha la possibilità di rivedere al replay da più angolazioni quello che è successo no, non è ammesso sbagliare


Pensi non ci sìa malafede?Suvvia,alcune cose le capisci dai primi minuti di una partita.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Condò a Sky sul KO del Milan:"Il titolo di oggi può essere l'arbitro ha dato una mano all'Altetico. Ho l'impressione che Lemar abbia toccato la palla prima di Kalulu con la mano. Sull'espulsione di Kessie è concorso di colpa. Lui doveva prestare più attenzione. Mi aspettavo di più da Giroud. Al Milan avrebbe fatto comodo tenere palla e respirare. Giroud stasera è mancato"
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto una grande partita fino a quando erano rimasti 11 contro 11. Secondo giallo a Kessie? Eccessivo ma ha pestato il piede. Avrebbe dovuto tirare il freno"
> 
> ...


Da anni siamo arbitrati in un modo vergognoso. Rigore inventato contro l'arsenal, gol di Kessie regolare negato a Manchester l'anno scorso. Derubati a favore di club ridicoli' che sono dei nani nella storia del calcio.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Pensi non ci sìa malafede?Suvvia,alcune cose le capisci dai primi minuti di una partita.


Nono la malafede secondo me c'è, solo che per mia natura (giusta o sbagliata che sia) in media lascio sempre il beneficio del dubbio, stasera purtroppo però mi sono ricreduto e sono convinto al 100% che con un'altra terna arbitrale e un'altra persona al var, avremmo vinto noi


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A termini di regolamento quelli son due gialli. C’è poco da fare.
> Poi se vogliamo fare i piangina, va bene. Io me la prendo col mio giocatore che ha fatto due falli inutili da giallo.


Si va beh, buona notte.


----------



## eldero (28 Settembre 2021)

Comunque continuiamo sulla stessa linea di Manchester nella scorsa E.L. 
ma si deve andare avanti, se saremo bravi a prenderla nel modo giusto può darci rabbia per rimetterci in piedi


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2021)

*Oddo a Mediaset:"Milan non spacciato ma deve fare tanti punti col Porto e non perdere a Madrid. In undici... se la può giocare con tutti".*


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Condò a Sky sul KO del Milan:"Il titolo di oggi può essere l'arbitro ha dato una mano all'Altetico. Ho l'impressione che Lemar abbia toccato la palla prima di Kalulu con la mano. Sull'espulsione di Kessie è concorso di colpa. Lui doveva prestare più attenzione. Mi aspettavo di più da Giroud. Al Milan avrebbe fatto comodo tenere palla e respirare. Giroud stasera è mancato"
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto una grande partita fino a quando erano rimasti 11 contro 11. Secondo giallo a Kessie? Eccessivo ma ha pestato il piede. Avrebbe dovuto tirare il freno"
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Davidoff (29 Settembre 2021)

L'espulsione nel calcio moderno è troppo decisiva, è una delle cose che andrebbero modificate. O si limita a 10-15 minuti oppure si permette di sostituire il giocatore espulso, non è accettabile rovinare partite e conti delle società in questo modo.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A termini di regolamento quelli son due gialli. C’è poco da fare.
> Poi se vogliamo fare i piangina, va bene. Io me la prendo col mio giocatore che ha fatto due falli inutili da giallo.



Ah, dopo esserci stata rubata una partita in modo vergognoso, facciamo anche i piangina.

Ma tu da che parte stai?


----------



## sunburn (29 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, dopo esserci stata rubata una partita in modo vergognoso, facciamo anche i piangina.
> 
> Ma tu da che parte stai?


Io sto dalla parte di chi vuole vedere il Milan crescere ed esprimere il gioco che sa esprimere. Le due fesserie di Kessié sono eventi accidentali, il rigore a tempo scaduto è un evento accidentale, quel che NON è un evento accidentale ma una precisa scelta filosofica è quella di rendere l'inferiorità nuerica ancor più penalizzante di quanto già non lo sia decidendo di rinunciare a superare la metà campo per 45 minuti. 
Se a ogni difficoltà ci si barrica in difesa, non cresceremo mai. E questo sarebbe ben più grave di una singola sconfitta, perché abbiamo dimostrato che, contro di noi, anche il Liverpool ad Anfield se si distrae per tre minuti becca due gol.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io sto dalla parte di chi vuole vedere il Milan crescere ed esprimere il gioco che sa esprimere. Le due fesserie di Kessié sono eventi accidentali, il rigore a tempo scaduto è un evento accidentale, quel che NON è un evento accidentale ma una precisa scelta filosofica è quella di rendere l'inferiorità nuerica ancor più penalizzante di quanto già non lo sia decidendo di rinunciare a superare la metà campo per 45 minuti.
> Se a ogni difficoltà ci si barrica in difesa, non cresceremo mai. E questo sarebbe ben più grave di una singola sconfitta, perché abbiamo dimostrato che, contro di noi, anche il Liverpool ad Anfield se si distrae per tre minuti becca due gol.



E certo, in 10 contro 11 con uno squalo come Suarez in attacco tu vuoi vedere il calcio champagne.

Abbiamo subito uno dei torti più schifosi che possa esistere e l'unica cosa che sai dire è accusare la squadra. Bennacer, Saelemaekers e Diaz sono usciti distrutti dalla fatica.

Boh, io veramente mi sto chiedendo che razza di confraternita è questa.


----------



## sunburn (29 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E certo, in 10 contro 11 con uno squalo come Suarez in attacco tu vuoi vedere il calcio champagne.
> 
> Abbiamo subito uno dei torti più schifosi che possa esistere e l'unica cosa che sai dire è accusare la squadra. Bennacer, Saelemaekers e Diaz sono usciti distrutti dalla fatica.
> 
> Boh, io veramente mi sto chiedendo che razza di confraternita è questa.


Uno squalo quasi trentacinquenne che in CL non segna un gol su azione da più di un anno... Poi magari l'anno scorso è stato troppo impegnato a studiare l'italiano e non ha reso, ma più probabilmente un po' della sua pericolosità l'ha persa.
Poi comunque tifare la stessa squadra non significa dover avere le stesse idee. Tu pensi che ci sia stato un omicidio, io che sia stato un suicidio tattico del mister. Pace e amen. Alla prossima si tifa tutti insieme per i ragazzi.
(anche se mi sembra che tu non abbia mai ben chiarito la natura dei tuoi rapporti con la tifoseria atalantina.... )


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Uno squalo quasi trentacinquenne che in CL non segna un gol su azione da più di un anno... Poi magari l'anno scorso è stato troppo impegnato a studiare l'italiano e non ha reso, ma più probabilmente un po' della sua pericolosità l'ha persa.
> Poi comunque tifare la stessa squadra non significa dover avere le stesse idee. Tu pensi che ci sia stato un omicidio, io che sia stato un suicidio tattico del mister. Pace e amen. Alla prossima si tifa tutti insieme per i ragazzi.
> (anche se mi sembra che tu non abbia mai ben chiarito la natura dei tuoi rapporti con la tifoseria atalantina.... )



Con la partita dell'Atalanta non ci entravamo niente, non fare il furbetto, era solo un motivo di odio tra tifoserie. Qui c'hanno buttato fuori dalla CL.


----------

